# Games with OpenGL don't work



## Bacon345 (Apr 5, 2009)

I've got two games on my PC that I know use OpenGL, Toribash and Blockland. However, both do not work. Toribash is just an empty window, I can hear the main menu sounds but I can't see or click anything. Blockland is just a a black window, can't see, hear, or click anything.

Before you say it, yes, I've installed the most recent drivers for my graphics card.

I recently reformatted Windows Vista and before I reformatted these games worked perfectly. I have the console.log for Blockland if anyone is interested. It might be confusing if you've never seen the Blockland console before but there's probably something wrong in there somewhere. :4-dontkno


```
//-------------------------- 4/4/2009 -- 16:50:45 -----
Processor Init:
   AMD (unknown), ~3.20 Ghz
     (timed at roughly 3.22 Ghz)
   FPU detected
   MMX detected
   3DNow detected
   SSE detected
 
Math Init:
   Installing Standard C extensions
   Installing Assembly extensions
   Installing FPU extensions
   Installing MMX extensions
   Installing 3DNow extensions
   Installing SSE extensions
 
Input Init:
   DirectInput enabled.

Blockland v11
Module Directory: C:/Blockland

--------- Parsing Arguments ---------
Parsing command line arguments: 
--------- Loading Common ---------
Loading compiled script base/main.cs.
Loading compiled script base/client/defaults.cs.
Loading compiled script base/server/defaults.cs.
--------- Loading MODS ---------


--------- Initializing Base ---------
Loading compiled script base/client/init.cs.
Loading compiled script base/server/init.cs.
Loading compiled script base/data/init.cs.
Loading compiled script base/client/canvas.cs.
Loading compiled script base/client/audio.cs.

--------- Initializing Base: Server -----------
Loading compiled script base/server/mainServer.cs.
Loading compiled script base/server/scripts/game.cs.

--------- Initializing Base: Client -----------
Loading compiled script base/client/message.cs.
Loading compiled script base/client/mission.cs.
Loading compiled script base/client/missionDownload.cs.
Loading compiled script base/client/actionMap.cs.
Video Init:
   Accelerated OpenGL display device detected.
   Voodoo 2 display device not detected.

Activating the OpenGL display device...
Activating the OpenGL display device... (NEW)
Setting screen mode to [email protected] (w)...
Creating a new window...
Acquiring a new device context...
Pixel format set:
  32 color bits, 24 depth bits, 8 stencil bits
Creating a new rendering context...
Making the new rendering context current...
OpenGL driver information:
  Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
  Renderer: GeForce 9800 GT/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!
  Version: 3.0.0
OpenGL Init: Enabled Extensions
  ARB_multitexture (Max Texture Units: 4)
  EXT_compiled_vertex_array
  NV_vertex_array_range
  EXT_texture_env_combine
  EXT_packed_pixels
  EXT_fog_coord
  ARB_texture_compression
  EXT_texture_compression_s3tc
  (ARB|EXT)_texture_env_add
  EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic (Max anisotropy: 16.000000)
  WGL_EXT_swap_control
  GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object
  GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays
  ARB_occlusion_query
OpenGL Init: Disabled Extensions
  EXT_paletted_texture
  3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1


OpenAL Driver Init:
OpenAL
   Vendor: Creative Labs Inc.
   Version: OpenAL 1.0
   Renderer: Software
   Extensions: EAX 2.0, EAX 3.0, EAX Unified, and EAX-AC3

Loading compiled script base/client/scripts/allClientScripts.cs.
Activating package: CanvasCursor
Loading compiled script base/client/ui/allClientGuis.gui.

--------- Loading Client Add-Ons ---------
Loading compiled script base/server/crapOns.cs.
Executing base/server/crapOns_Cache.cs.

Binding server port to default IP
UDP initialized on port 0
Engine initialized...
```


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi Bacon345 and welcome to TSF,

It seems the game has loaded fine. From what i can tell from the console log is that OpenGL was enabled and has been successfully run. My guess is its somthing to do with either Vista or the game. 
First go to the desktop shortcut and right-click on it. Next go to the compatibility tab and select XP. Now try to run the game.

Also make sure you have the latest version of Blockland: http://forum.blockland.us/files/Blockland_11.exe

As for Toribash does it display any error messages?


----------



## Bacon345 (Apr 5, 2009)

I switched Blockland to run on XP compatibility, no dice. And Toribash does not display any errors, in fact, it doesn't display anything at all:










It's just a window.. :sigh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

try running it under administrator and all the different compatibility modes win 98, win 2000, etc


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Also try turning off your background programs and sidebar gadgets.
It's loading fine and it is actually rendering (it displays an FPS), it just looks like something has taken focus away from the window or something.

Try running Toribash in fullscreen (press Alt+Enter when it is open).


----------



## Bacon345 (Apr 5, 2009)

Alright thanks guys, the games work when I play them in fullscreen, but I've also got problems with Valve Hammer Editor and Autodesk Maya. I can't run either of those in fullscreen so could you just take a look at my processes and tell me what might be causing it?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Are you using any custom configs in the Nvidia control panel, Like forcing AA, Force minimaps, forced Anisotropic filtering, ect...
Or an odd resolution.

I know for a fact Hammer does not like forced AA very much, it will work but can crash randomly.


----------



## DeeCat (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a problem just like this one... My screen is black. I tried to uninstall it then reinstall it and same thing is happening. I tried full-screen and nothing  Me and my brother think that it could of been from the blackout yesterday, it said "Offline mode". Hope I can get Blockland back and running again.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Are both games free games? Have you torrented either game or bought them online/in a store?


----------



## 1blah111111 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am also using windows vista and recently re-installed vista, before i re-installed it, opengl worked just fine, now however, opengl doesn't work, i have blockland as well, and the log is the same as the one already posted, except that it doesn't detect an opengl device, and yes i already have updated all of my drivers, i am using the integrated graphics on this laptop, opengl is the only rendering engine that doesn't work for me, directx regesters it as ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics, and that i know is the integrated graphics.... any help on fixing this?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey 1blah and welcome to TSF.

Have you tried running it in a lower resolution as that was a problem with me (1 resolution caused openGL not to work)


----------



## 1blah111111 (Feb 17, 2010)

yep i have tried it in different resolutions, here is the error that lego digital designer gives me when it starts:

The procedure entry point glGenTextures could not be located in the dynamic link library OPENGL32.dll.

at which point window's problem reporting and solutions comes up and says it has stopped responding, also when i tried to install LDD (Lego Digital Designer) it ran an executable called opengl checker, and that stopped responding, and does any time i try to re-run the installation. Also I know most of what is running on my computer, as i almost never don't have the task manager open and running as an administrator, so if you think any of that could be the problem please tell me.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

is it possible that opengl32.dll is corrupt?


----------



## 1blah111111 (Feb 17, 2010)

it's possible, how would i go about replacing it if it was?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

update OpenGL


----------



## 1blah111111 (Feb 17, 2010)

i must ask if you scrolled down to the bottom of the page, where there are 3 comments on the file that are saying it's not opengl 2.0.... and also i must ask if the version matters...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

According to my research, you can only update OpenGL through your graphics drivers. Make sure you do so by visiting the links in my sig.


----------



## 1blah111111 (Feb 17, 2010)

i have updated my drivers, it still doesn't work....


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

What I do that makes Vista drivers or programs work for Windows 7 is this. Find:

-*setup.exe* or the relevant thing to install the program
-right click on it
-properties
-compatibility (tab)
-run as *admin* and *Vista SP2*


----------

